# General > Technical Support >  Computer On go slow

## Kevin Milkins

My laptop seems to have gone on a go slow the last few days and I am getting fed up with it. I have been following various chats on the Org about this subject and follow some of it.I subscribe to AOL top of the range pakage and proberbly dont use half of the things on offer. If I am reading correctly I am doing about 54MBPS. I have tried a reboot. Any suggestions?

----------


## Metalattakk

Some questions for you, so we can ascertain the root of your problem:

What do you mean by 'Computer on go slow'? Does your computer take ages to boot up, does it take ages to open or close programs or does it take ages to load pages in your browser?

Please answer with as much detail as possible.


And, your 54MBPS is the rate at which information travels between your wireless router and your laptop, not the download speed of your ISP.

----------


## dessie

metalattack one for me as well please.my comp takes ages to do every about 15 minutes to boot and every thing else i do takes ages and some times it does nothing.just like the quiz on here when a question is asked. i put the answer or some like it and by the time it gets onto the page the next question as been asked lol

----------


## MadPict

> just like the quiz on here when a question is asked. i put the answer or some like it and by the time it gets onto the page the next question as been asked lol


Problem with the flash chat used here is that there can be a tortuous lag between submitting a 'sentence' to it appearing. 
I have given up using the chatroom because of this lag.

Re: your PC slowing up it might be time to 'spring clean' it - if you have all your data backed up then a reinstall of your OS might improve things...

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Some questions for you, so we can ascertain the root of your problem:
> 
> What do you mean by 'Computer on go slow'? Does your computer take ages to boot up, does it take ages to open or close programs or does it take ages to load pages in your browser?
> 
> Please answer with as much detail as possible.
> 
> 
> And, your 54MBPS is the rate at which information travels between your wireless router and your laptop, not the download speed of your ISP.


It takes ages to to load pages into browser and if I want to jump forums or have a look around the site it takes ages for anything to happen in between comands. So much so I get fed up and switch off.

----------


## Metalattakk

Dessie, MadPict is right about the FlashChat. It will lag more when there are more people using it, I'm afraid. Quiz time would be a busy time, I expect.

As for spring-cleaning, you might want to try a simple defrag, that might solve a bit of the slowness. Go to 'My Computer', right click on your hard-drive icon and open 'Properties'. On the 'Tools' tab there you can choose to 'Defragment now...' then click on the 'Analyze' button. It will take a wee while to analyse your system to see if you need to defrag or not. Once completed and it tells you you should defrag this volume, click 'Defragment' to start it off. The process will take a fair while, though.

Again though, I have some questions for you:

What processor are you using? 
How much RAM does your computer have? 
What operating system are you using (I am presuming you are using Windows Xp)?

(You can find out this information by right-clicking 'My Computer' and selecting 'Properties' then the 'General' tab.)

What spyware blocking and virus checking software do you use?

----------


## Metalattakk

> It takes ages to to load pages into browser and if I want to jump forums or have a look around the site it takes ages for anything to happen in between comands. So much so I get fed up and switch off.


So is it only slow on the internet? Can you open other programs (Word, Outlook etc.) easily and without much delay?

----------


## Bobinovich

If you're using Internet Explorer 7 it's possible it, or an add-on it's using, may be corrupted. Try clicking the Tools menu then select Internet Options and then click the Advanced tab - now click the Reset button at the bottom of that dialog. That may sort the problem.

Oops, sorry just realised you're on AOL so probably using their own browser.  Just ignore the above!

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Hi Metalattakk. I have Windows XP 2002 home edition.
Intel Pentium Processor 1.70ghz.
209 MHz, 512MB of ram.
everything else seems to be working at normal speed,Word etc it is just when I am on line. I ahve not done a defrag for a while so I will crack on with that.
Thanks for your advice.

----------


## Metalattakk

If it's only your internet experience that is slow, I'd suggest it might just be down to your ISP. AOL aren't the most reliable of ISPs out there.

Can you run a speed test at www.speedtest.net and report the findings?

Another thing it could be is spyware. What anti-virus/anti-spyware software do you run?

----------


## Mizpah

> My laptop seems to have gone on a go slow the last few days and I am getting fed up with it. I have been following various chats on the Org about this subject and follow some of it.I subscribe to AOL top of the range pakage and proberbly dont use half of the things on offer. If I am reading correctly I am doing about 54MBPS. I have tried a reboot. Any suggestions?


Hi there know what you are going through as I am the same, I have two desk tops and a laptop and they are vall the same and I use AOL which I think is the problem. What you should try is to use Internet Explorer and try the web sites you want using it and I think you will find all will be back to normal as this is what I have found.

I have been in contact with AOL by phone and got the message that they were having tecnical problems and were trying to fix it, I also e-mailed them and got a reply back after two days to tell me to clear my Internet history and the on the task bar the sites that you have been using, but I can assure you it makes no difference.

I am at the stage of probably shifting from them as I am finding they are getting worse and worse especially since the Car-phone Warehouse took them over. ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> If it's only your internet experience that is slow, I'd suggest it might just be down to your ISP. AOL aren't the most reliable of ISPs out there.
> 
> Can you run a speed test at www.speedtest.net and report the findings?
> 
> Another thing it could be is spyware. What anti-virus/anti-spyware software do you run?


I have done a defrag and it has helped a bit. I have got McAFFE Security centre and AOL spyware. I think it is proberbly my server as you suggested.
I am over due for a change as I am paying £32.98 a month for the Aol and McAfee and I am sure every body is getting a much better deal than me.
Thanks again for your advice.

----------


## Metalattakk

Mizpah gives some good advice above. I know little about AOL so it's good to have that perspective too.

Bobinovich suggested something similar earlier on in the thread as well.

----------


## Rheghead

> Oops, sorry just realised you're on AOL so probably using their own browser.  Just ignore the above!


I think the internet options for IE7 also affect the AOL's browser settings.  I use both and my alterations to IO affect both.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I think you are right Mizpah, mine seems to have speeded up this morning so I would guess that they are having trouble with volume.I am going to phone them just now and see if they agree that I am not getting value for money.
Once again thanks for all the help

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I have just done a speed test as recomended last night and useing aol it dowloaded at 4800 and upload of 326 and tried it with exploaer as recomended by mizpah and it downloaded at 6851 and upload at 354.
When I tried to do this test last night as reccomended by metalattakk it did not even load the page for me to do the test.

----------


## Mizpah

> I have just done a speed test as recomended last night and useing aol it dowloaded at 4800 and upload of 326 and tried it with exploaer as recomended by mizpah and it downloaded at 6851 and upload at 354.
> When I tried to do this test last night as reccomended by metalattakk it did not even load the page for me to do the test.


Glad to have been of some help to you and I would certainly get on to them as I think you are being grossly over charged, I had the same problem last year and when I challenged them on it they were able to cut the cost by a large amount so I would advise yiu to go for it although I am still thinking of changing from them to another provider but the trouble is I do not know which one to go for as you hear good and bad about them all.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I phoned AOL and had a very long and fruitless chat with Alnawaz I guess in India which concluded with can you put me through to your disconection department.I then went through the same routine with a Patrick in Waterford Ireland. I explained to Patrick that £29-98 a month was in my opinion much to expensive for the service I was receiving and would like to discontiue my relationship with AOL.He then suggeted that he could downgrade me from my Platinum deal and I would  only have to pay £17-98. When I asked what difference it would make to my service ,he said I would get exactly what I get now. However they want me to sign a new 18 month contract. I sought of get the imprestion I have been shafted for the last 3 years.Can anybody comment on this as I feel about ready to tell them to get stuffed.

----------


## Bobinovich

Do it - you know you want to  :Grin: , then you can join the "We Hate AOL" Club!

----------


## Mizpah

> I phoned AOL and had a very long and fruitless chat with Alnawaz I guess in India which concluded with can you put me through to your disconection department.I then went through the same routine with a Patrick in Waterford Ireland. I explained to Patrick that £29-98 a month was in my opinion much to expensive for the service I was receiving and would like to discontiue my relationship with AOL.He then suggeted that he could downgrade me from my Platinum deal and I would only have to pay £17-98. When I asked what difference it would make to my service ,he said I would get exactly what I get now. However they want me to sign a new 18 month contract. I sought of get the imprestion I have been shafted for the last 3 years.Can anybody comment on this as I feel about ready to tell them to get stuffed.


I did warn you as I thought that would happen the only thing I am sorry about now is that I took them up on their offer instsead of telling them where to go.

I have been in touch with them today and it was a could not care less attitude so there is no doubt in my mind now that I will be away from them before long. ::

----------


## Mizpah

> Do it - you know you want to , then you can join the "We Hate AOL" Club!


As you are a computer expert who would you advise we switch to and is it very hard to do.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> I did warn you as I thought that would happen the only thing I am sorry about now is that I took them up on their offer instsead of telling them where to go.
> 
> I have been in touch with them today and it was a could not care less attitude so there is no doubt in my mind now that I will be away from them before long.


Hi Mizpar 
I have just spent another 45 mins on the phone to Parnay in New Delli and we came to the conclusion that my AOL software has become corrupted and he is sending me a new disc to delete and reinstall. I am on explorer at the moment and its fireing at about 7670kbps. Its great.I have decided not to accept a new contract and its up to them if they want me or not.

----------


## Mizpah

> Hi Mizpar 
> I have just spent another 45 mins on the phone to Parnay in New Delli and we came to the conclusion that my AOL software has become corrupted and he is sending me a new disc to delete and reinstall. I am on explorer at the moment and its fireing at about 7670kbps. Its great.I have decided not to accept a new contract and its up to them if they want me or not.


Hi kevin I am glad you are getting on ok with explorer, I have three different computers all with AOL and they are all the same terrible at times so I guess all mine must be currupt as well I somehow think not but it is AOL themselves, but you have made my mind up for me now enough is enough. ::

----------


## Mr_Me19

> As you are a computer expert who would you advise we switch to and is it very hard to do.


I know this question was aimed for Bobinovich but the question is still essentially the same. It mainley depends on your location. Providers are better in some places than others.

I would personally reccommend BT, as it is a large company and they have clear guides for novice users. They have a resonably fast service (although it can change a lot (e.g I live in castletown and get around 6mbps but a friend in thurso with the same package gets about 0.7mbps)) and dont cost too much. Depending on the package you also get a lovely HomeHub. 

There are others on here who swear by other packages. Smaller companies but better service. 

Thats my reccommendation. Others will advise you on different providers.

----------


## Bobinovich

I'd agree that up here BT are a good bet as they own all the cabling, exchanges, etc. so they can't fob you off with 'we'll pass on your complaint to BT and get them to check things out'. Their introductory offer of a wireless Home Hub and £8.95 per month for the first 6 months is pretty good value.

They're also good for first time Broadband users as any technical problems with your line get sorted too.

However if you're on a budget, or are a low user then PlusNet (from £9.99)seem to be pretty good.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> I'd agree that up here BT are a good bet as they own all the cabling, exchanges, etc. so they can't fob you off with 'we'll pass on your complaint to BT and get them to check things out'. Their introductory offer of a wireless Home Hub and £8.95 per month for the first 6 months is pretty good value.
> 
> They're also good for first time Broadband users as any technical problems with your line get sorted too.
> 
> However if you're on a budget, or are a low user then PlusNet (from £9.99)seem to be pretty good.


Lots to consider.
It will be interesting to see if AOL will except that I am not going to agree a new 18 month contract and take my £17-89 a month . I will proberbly move now anyway.I have half read the promotional stuff BT have been sending me ,but they do not get good press. Thanks very much for your advice though and will keep you posted.

----------


## Mizpah

> I'd agree that up here BT are a good bet as they own all the cabling, exchanges, etc. so they can't fob you off with 'we'll pass on your complaint to BT and get them to check things out'. Their introductory offer of a wireless Home Hub and £8.95 per month for the first 6 months is pretty good value.
> 
> They're also good for first time Broadband users as any technical problems with your line get sorted too.
> 
> However if you're on a budget, or are a low user then PlusNet (from £9.99)seem to be pretty good.


 ::  Thanks for your reply and you have set my mind at rest as it was BT I was thinking of going to as my thinking was the same that they own all the structure anyway so I will be making enquires now about it, thanks again.

----------


## Brizer2k7

Just thought I'd stick my oar in and advise people to avoid any Broadband provider desperate enough for new users to offer you a free laptop to sign up for them !!!

I use Nildram (who are part of Pipex), who I had as my first ISP when Thurso went live with Broadband access, then I worked with them for 18 months in Stoke Mandeville, Buckinghamshire and I am still with them since moving to Edinburgh in 2005.

website is www.nildram.net

----------


## molly

I phoned AOL as my browser was being very slow and sometimes just showing a white screen.  This has been happening for the last 4 or 5 days.  The guy i spoke to said to delete cache, cookies etc.  I eventually told him that i am not the only user as family and friends on AOL are experiencing the same.  He said to use internet explorer just now as they are having a server problem.   No time fix date yet.  Waste of money at the moment no matter what package you are on.  I am currently on broadband silver

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> I phoned AOL as my browser was being very slow and sometimes just showing a white screen. This has been happening for the last 4 or 5 days. The guy i spoke to said to delete cache, cookies etc. I eventually told him that i am not the only user as family and friends on AOL are experiencing the same. He said to use internet explorer just now as they are having a server problem. No time fix date yet. Waste of money at the moment no matter what package you are on. I am currently on broadband silver


Mine is the same molly it takes forever to load even the welcome screen. I asked BT about there deals and it looks a lot more for your money and they advised me before I can switch to them I have to get a MAC CODE of AOL.
When i phoned AOL they offered me an £14-49 deal.So because I have complaind about the service I have come from £29-98 to £14-49 for the same product.And I have been paying top wack since 2004.BT is the front runner but have a few more to check out yet.

----------


## Mizpah

> Mine is the same molly it takes forever to load even the welcome screen. I asked BT about there deals and it looks a lot more for your money and they advised me before I can switch to them I have to get a MAC CODE of AOL.
> When i phoned AOL they offered me an £14-49 deal.So because I have complaind about the service I have come from £29-98 to £14-49 for the same product.And I have been paying top wack since 2004.BT is the front runner but have a few more to check out yet.


Hi there I was in touch with AOL today and they were any thing but nice especially when I asked for my Mac code which they said would take two or three days but has alrready arrived. The biggest nuisance is that once you give your Mac code to new provider that is you off line for a good few days till your new provider get you up and running again, I am trying to work out best when to do it but am sure it will be worth it in the end and am pretty sure I will go to BT.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Hi there I was in touch with AOL today and they were any thing but nice especially when I asked for my Mac code which they said would take two or three days but has alrready arrived. The biggest nuisance is that once you give your Mac code to new provider that is you off line for a good few days till your new provider get you up and running again, I am trying to work out best when to do it but am sure it will be worth it in the end and am pretty sure I will go to BT.


They said mine would take 4 to 5 days and no sign of it yet.
We had both better get our full qouta of ORGING done before we have a drying out period, perhaps we could set up a help group for ORGLESS ,ORGERS, LOL ::  Good luck and see you on the other side

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I may have jumped out of the frying pan and into the fire ,but the deed is done.
I have binned AOL and gone over to BT. For the same money that AOL have been shafting me for  I have got a much better deal with BT including BT vision and free calls evening and weekends. the main issue has been download speeds at busy times that have been driving me nuts with AOL and the girl at BT tested my line while we where speaking and said it was 7562kbps at 6-30 this evening. Here,s hoping

----------


## Mizpah

> I may have jumped out of the frying pan and into the fire ,but the deed is done.
> I have binned AOL and gone over to BT. For the same money that AOL have been shafting me for I have got a much better deal with BT including BT vision and free calls evening and weekends. the main issue has been download speeds at busy times that have been driving me nuts with AOL and the girl at BT tested my line while we where speaking and said it was 7562kbps at 6-30 this evening. Here,s hoping


 ::  Hi there snap! I jumped ship this afternoon and I think by the look of it went for the same deal as you with BT Vision as well, they hope that the Broadband will be up and going by Monday so I am looking forward to that and then the BT Vision will follow.

I am surprised that I still can get on line as by what the guy at AOL said yesterday was That as soon as I gave new supplier the Mac Code I would be cut from AOL but that has not happened as yet and I just hope that it goes for the next few days too.

----------


## Metalattakk

> I am surprised that I still can get on line as by what the guy at AOL said yesterday was That as soon as I gave new supplier the Mac Code I would be cut from AOL but that has not happened as yet and I just hope that it goes for the next few days too.


Don't worry, I think AOL won't have a clue who you gave your MAC to until after your new provider has told them. Which will be after they've connected you.  :Smile:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> Don't worry, I think AOL won't have a clue who you gave your MAC to until after your new provider has told them. Which will be after they've connected you.


The impresion I got was that it would be almost a seamless change over.
I am so looking foward to be able to work on the internet without having to wait for ever for somthing to happen. After all it is what I have been paying for for years . If I had not logged on to caithness.org I could have struggled along for many years to come with what I got and being shafted on price without being any the wiser .
Thank you all that have contributed to my liberation.

----------


## Metalattakk

> The impresion I got was that it would be almost a seamless change over.


It will be.

You'll get an email from your new supplier, with the login details for your router/connection. In that email will be the expected connection date. When that date arrives, simply change the login settings over to the new ones, and you should be able to connect with your new ISP.

Even if it's too early in the day and the change over hasn't gone through yet, you'll be able to revert to your old settings to continue using AOL.

In fact, you'll probably be able to use AOL for a few days after you can connect to BT.

But why would you?  :Grin:

----------


## Mizpah

> Don't worry, I think AOL won't have a clue who you gave your MAC to until after your new provider has told them. Which will be after they've connected you.


Thanks for your advice and help but the rep from AOL certainly did not know what he was speaking about as he most certainly told me that I would be cut off never I gave my Mac Code to new supplier and even offered to set up a dial up number which would let me access e-mails ect. till the changeover, I am just glad I declined this as I think it was another rip off by the look of it they are up to it all.

----------


## Riffman

The problem with AOL is if you use their browser/email program, its awful!

We run AOL with a wireless router, I use firefox and get top notch speeds, no traces of the AOL software on the PC.

The other PC......  ARGGGG I hate their stupid spyware rubbish that could not even catch a cold!

But, I can't complain about the actual net service.  Spot on top speeds, no download limit (thankgoodness) hasn't disconnected for over 2 years and never had a problem.

If you can avoid installing the software you are fine, but if not  ::

----------


## Metalattakk

Yep, they're most certainly 'at it', and they're not the only ones.

Most ISPs will try to retain unhappy customers with smoke and mirror promises of new, cheaper, faster connections, with a 12 or 18 month contract tie-in thrown in too. That's all they're interested in - the long term contract, and the hefty penalty clause for anyone wanting to migrate away before the contract expires.

Anyway, keep us informed of your migration to BT. Hope it all goes smoothly (and I'm sure it will  :Wink: ).

Oh, and Riffman brings up a salient point: Deleting all the AOL gunk from your PC afterwards can be a nightmare. I'll leave that one to Bobinovich, as I'm fairly sure he has dealt with that scenario before.  :Grin:

----------

